# AK47 & Friends



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

SCG lost their first game after a great shooting and defensive performance by the Russians.

What do you think are their weaknesses?


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

russia's weakness? well they are a 1 man team. everything was done through kirilenko. he played PG and set up a lot of open shots because he was so dangerous. it didnt even look like SCG was trying this game and it wasnt really a stellar defense by Russsia. Stojakovic just had an off game, it wasnt that a defender was in his face, he had many open shots but most of them would go in and out. Russia was very lucky that his shooting was off (3-14 from 2point range and 2-7 from 3) or else they would have been in serious trouble. The score doesnt dictate the way the game was played, the last 4 minutes of the game both Milan Gurovic and Victor Khryapa were thrown out because Khryapa was about to punch Gurovic but stopped him self and Gurovic was about to put him in a headlock and stopped himself too. The rest of that time, russia was playing keep away and wasnt really trying to shoot, im not sure how many free throws they attempted in that last 3 minutes of the game but it was a lot.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Kirilenko was really impressive....The Yugo's lost their temper a lot of times but luckily their weren't any fights....(I wonder what kind of words Drobnjak were telling Likholitov).......


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> ....(I wonder what kind of words Drobnjak were telling Likholitov)


"Picku mater" was certanlly one of them


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

What does it mean exactly?


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> "Picku mater" was certanlly one of them


lol


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> What does it mean exactly?


 

it`s not a compliment for sure ;-) 

i won`t translate it but it involves family members 


anyway about the game ..... as Red_Bandit said russia is (and we knew already) that expects almost everything from kirilenko , who was excellent BTW. 

now we know tha serbia is also a one man team. 
peja was bad and they lost the game pretty easy


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I watched Russians against us and they are not bad even without Kirilenko... they have Cikalkin, Avlejev, Karassev, Mikhailov, Panov... and their league is developing from year to year.
I don't know what exactly is happening with Yuga, maybee they are just not motivated enough!?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Anyone got a link to the box score of this game?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Anyone got a link to the box score of this game?



All stats, photos and relative stories can be found at: http://www.fibaeurope.com/


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Thanks.


----------

